

On iPhone, toys, the enterprise and of course, Windows 8 - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/On-iPhone-toys-the-enterprise-and-of-course-Windows-8.aspx

======
simonh
Since 50 year old grandmas don't seem to have much trouble getting to grips
with the iPhone and iPad, I struggle to understand the mindset of people
criticizing Metro because it'll be impenetrable to business users. Do grandmas
working for enterprises have that much of a lower IQ, on average, compared to
those that don't?

This is the kind of thinking that caused Bill Gates to insist that mobile
devices must ape the Windows 95 UI - an attitude that left the field open for
Apple to radically re-imagine mobile device interfaces and knock Microsoft out
of the running for 5 years, and counting.

